# thicktail gecko sexing?



## Shotta (Nov 17, 2013)

hello all, i am trying to sex my thicktail geckoes,i have had a look at sexing geckoes and im pretty sure i got it right but i want to make sure

< i am certain this is a female?



< and this one male


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 17, 2013)

The top of the tail isn't going to really show us anything, you need to take a photo of the underside of the tail, males will have a hemipenal bulge under their tail, females will not have a bulge.


----------



## Shotta (Nov 17, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> The top of the tail isn't going to really show us anything, you need to take a photo of the underside of the tail, males will have a hemipenal bulge under their tail, females will not have a bulge.



cheers for that,lol knew i was doing something wrong i'll try and get pics of their underside


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 17, 2013)

If they are moving to much hold them like this it works for me

- - - Updated - - -

Im gonna guess two males just a guess might be wrong


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 17, 2013)

So is that one male or female, Dragondragon?


----------



## Shotta (Nov 17, 2013)

finally got some pics of their undersides,hope this is good enough?


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 17, 2013)

How old are they? I see two females


----------



## Shotta (Nov 17, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> How old are they? I see two females



they are roughly 7-8 months old


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 17, 2013)

I reckon you have 2 girls


----------



## Shotta (Nov 17, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> I reckon you have 2 girls


cool thanks was leaning towards 2 females


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 17, 2013)

pinefamily said:


> So is that one male or female, Dragondragon?


That ones a male but he is a knob tailed gecko he's gonna be a proud father for the first time next month


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 17, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 17, 2013)

The female is due to lay anytime now im pleased with both of them it was her first clutch and they are both fertile fingers crossed they make it


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shotta said:


> finally got some pics of their undersides,hope this is good enough?View attachment 300685
> View attachment 300684



They're both female


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 17, 2013)

females 100%


----------



## saintanger (Nov 17, 2013)

yep both girls.


----------

